# 3.5 x 5 HO layout track plans?



## custom1106 (Feb 26, 2018)

The wife and I both have HO equipment...her from childhood and me from previous layouts. I have a corner of a bedroom to work with, 3.5' X 5' bench work is already done, all we need is a track plan. I have tons of HO supplies...atlas sectional track, flex track and turnouts available to build with but I'm having difficulty finding something that works. The 15 & 18 radius curves are fine since most of our stuff happens to be 4 axle diesels & 40 foot rolling stock. 

The main table / bench work is 3.5 x 5' with a small 18x42" extension off the bottom right if looking down from an "aerial view". This layout is limited to the corner of a bedroom. 

Any ideas or any links to existing plans? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Most published track plans seems to follow somewhat standard dimensions e.g. 4x8 or 2x8 etc. 
If I were you, I would put down either foam insulation board or plywood whichever you prefer, and temporarily secure track in place with either T pins holding the track in place on the foam (outside the rails, not between the rails), or flat thumbtacks in plywood (between the rails). 
That should secure the track well enough to operate trains. 
From there it is simply a matter of running trains, seeing what track configurations you like, & which present operational problems etc.
Once you are satisfied after several months of playing around, mark the track outlines with a pen, remove them, and permanently install roadbed, then reinstall the track permanently.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

OilValleyRy’s reply is spot on, informative yet simply put. Not verbose. Use the advice he’s shared.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

kilowatt62 said:


> OilValleyRy’s reply is spot on, informative yet simply put. Not verbose. Use the advice he’s shared.


Decided to try something different. Normally I take being called verbose as a compliment. 

“There was a chill in the air as the wind whipped through the locks of hair framing my furled brow. Cold hard rain pelted my face like a thousand miniature molten snowballs. The interior of my nostrils felt reminiscent of Niagara Falls. Another step. My pants now icy cold and water logged clung to my ankles below the dark cliche’ trench coat. The hot coffee I finished not five minutes ago leeched out of my core as though I had drank it ten hours prior. Another step. Another gloomy day. The only sunshine was that proverbial shining light of what the short term future might hold as I grasp the steely cold wet handle to the door of the local hobby shop.”


----------



## custom1106 (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. The thing is for the last year and a half we've been setting up different track plans temporarily to see what happens and nothing has really stuck. I admit it's pretty difficult to make HO work in a small area...but it seems like we have "track planners block" currently and need some outside advice / ideas to get things moving again.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Ah. In that case you’ll need to analyze what things have remained somewhat constant or consistent throughout the multiple iterations, and try a departure from that/those. Just to use an example; perhaps you’ve maintained having a loop of track versus a purely industrial switching layout? The former being less engaging/interactive than the latter. Or perhaps you’re unsatisfied with the operational aspect, which isn’t necessarily a track plan issue, though could be impacted by it.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

I never looked Through all the latest plans but here is one link that I like Journal of Model Railroad Design | Blog (journal of model railroad design) along with layout vision and custom model railroads has some nice track plans as well. You might even take a piece from some of their plans for the correct size you want.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Unfortunately, I'm afraid your problem is that, fundamentally, there isn't much you can do in the space you have available. Try looking in our Layout Design area; there are wtwo sticky threads there that may give you some inspiration.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

If you just want a switching layout, you have tons of room. The turnout radii will be quite sharp, but a small SW-type switcher should have no problem. Or, include a single or doubled rail commuter/transit type streetcar that moves back and forth. But the space has fallen below a reasonable approach to the scale you have chosen if you want something other than switching operations.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Custom1106, what type of railroad operation do you want to do? Switching, mainline running, just watching it go in a circle? This would help determine a track plan.


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Just my two cents...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Christiaη said:


> Just my two cents...


Exactly my point. While there is a lot of stuff on those layouts, the trains just go around in circles.


----------



## custom1106 (Feb 26, 2018)

Continuous running is a must, with a little bit of switching would be nice. The style of layout Im going for is a small rag tag short line based in the southwest. I do see these smaller layouts in my searches, but most this size are retro style, display type setups. While these are cool looking and well put together I'm looking for something with a little bit of switching / interchange track. I'll have a look at some of the link you guys posted.

Thanks for the info so far!


----------

